# Auswirkungen eines Simulationsprogramms auf die Inbetriebnahmezeit



## marlob (17 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe von kiestumpe folgende Nachricht erhalten und wollte dann hier mal ein wenig dazu schreiben



> *Bezgl. Auslandsaufenthalt*
> Hallo Marlob,
> 
> du hast neulich davon geschrieben, dass ihr WinMod bei euch schon einige Zeit einsetzt.
> ...


Also, wir haben WinMOD jetzt so ca. ein Jahr. Bei den ersten Projekten war der Zeitgewinn nicht allzu hoch, da wir ja für WinMOD erst noch die Makros für verschieden Pumpen, Motoren, Ventile, Prozesse usw. schreiben mussten. Es werden von WinMOD allerdings auch Makros für Standardsachen mitgeliefert 
Nach ein paar Projekten hat man aber die meisten Makros zusammen und muss sie nur noch einfügen 
Was aber auch bei den ersten Projekten schon vorteilhaft war, das wir einen Grossteil der Software bei uns im Hause testen konnten. Damit verkürzt sich die Zeit auf der Baustelle enorm. Da wir da dann "nur" noch den I/O Test machen mussten und die Software schon getestet war und damit schon zu "fast" 100% funktionierte. Es gibt natürlich auch Dinge die man vorher nicht testen kann.
Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, das man einen Grossteil der IBN von der Baustelle ins Büro verschiebt. Wenn man bedenkt, wieviel Zeit man auf der Baustelle manchmal mit warten verbringt, weil man keine Spannung, keine Luft oder was weiss ich hat. Oder man läuft Gefahr etwas zu zerstören, da die Software noch nicht richtig funktioniert, dann ist es schon vorteilhaft, das man die Software vorher im Büro ordentlich und realitätsnah testen konnte.
Ein Beispiel:
Wir haben einen Kunden wo wir vor ca. 5-6 Jahren 4 Wochen Inbetriebnahme vor Ort hatten. Jetzt wurde eine ähnliche Maschine aufgebaut, mit einer ganz anderen Steuerung (AB statt S7) und noch einigen Erweiterungen und wir waren nur noch 2 Tage beim Kunden um den IO Test zu machen und die Software in Betrieb zu nehmen. Das ist aber natürlich immer ein wenig Projektabhängig

Weitere Vorteile von WinMOD (oder einem anderen Simulationstool) habe ich hier ja schon beschrieben


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2007)

Wer kennt noch andere Programme die genau diese Simulation ermöglichen ?


----------



## marlob (17 Dezember 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer kennt noch andere Programme die genau diese Simulation ermöglichen ?


PICS von Woodhead
SimulationX von ITI
SIMIT von Siemens


----------



## PeterEF (18 Dezember 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Also, wir haben WinMOD jetzt so ca. ein Jahr. Bei den ersten Projekten war der Zeitgewinn nicht allzu hoch, da wir ja für WinMOD erst noch die Makros für verschieden Pumpen, Motoren, Ventile, Prozesse usw. schreiben mussten. Es werden von WinMOD allerdings auch Makros für Standardsachen mitgeliefert
> Nach ein paar Projekten hat man aber die meisten Makros zusammen und muss sie nur noch einfügen


 
Wie koppelt Ihr Winmod an die Steuerung - richtig über die physikalischen IO oder über Bus? Mich interessiert, ob/wenn ja was in der Steuerung für die Simulation geändert werden muß und wie sich das auswirkt?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer kennt noch andere Programme die genau diese Simulation ermöglichen ?



Tarakos
Dr.  Schoop.

Weitere Vorteile der Anlagensimulation:


Man kann das Bedien- und Instandhaltungspersonal schon vorab
schulen, so dass beim Anlauf der Anlage schon ein Grundwissen da ist.
Als Verkaufsargument: Man bietet dem Kunden an, dass
er als Zwischenschritt die neue Anlage als Simulation
präsentiert bekommt und erst nach deren Abnahme 
erfolgt die Installation. Das schafft Sicherheit beim 
Kunden, besonders dann, wenn ein Umbau bzw. eine
Erweiterung bei möglichst kurzem Anlagenstillstand
realisiert werden muss.


----------



## marlob (18 Dezember 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> Wie koppelt Ihr Winmod an die Steuerung - richtig über die physikalischen IO oder über Bus? Mich interessiert, ob/wenn ja was in der Steuerung für die Simulation geändert werden muß und wie sich das auswirkt?


Die Profibusschnittstelle der Steuerung wird mit dem WinMOD-PC verbunden. Im WinMOd-PC steckt eine spezielle Profibuskarte. Es gibt aber auch Treiber für z.B. Devicenet, Ethernet, Profinet und noch ein paar mehr. Einfach mal auf der Website unter Konfigurationen gucken.
In WinMOD werden dann alle Ein- und Ausgänge sowie das Prozessverhalten simuliert. Man ersetzt also seine IO durch WinMOD. Am Steuerungsprogramm muss nichts geändert werden. Evtl. muss die HW-Config angepasst werden. IOs die nicht am Profibus hängen sondern direkt an der CPU gekoppelt sind, werden dann für die Simulation mit den selben Adressen wie vorher auch an den Profibus gehangen.
Da die selben Adressen benutzt werden, hat das keine Auswirkungen auf die Software


----------



## kiestumpe (19 Dezember 2007)

Wie verhält sich WinMod eigentlich, wenn ich spezielle DP-Geräte testen will?
Z.B. FU's die per Profibus angesteuert werden?
Gibt es da fertige Module, bei denen nur noch des Protkolle eingestellt werden muss, oder müßte das händisch Hinterlegt werden?
Oder Baugruppen, die über ein HART-Protokoll funktionieren?

Wie sieht es mit Zählerkarten aus? Z.B. IM360?


----------



## marlob (20 Dezember 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich WinMod eigentlich, wenn ich spezielle DP-Geräte testen will?
> Z.B. FU's die per Profibus angesteuert werden?
> Gibt es da fertige Module, bei denen nur noch des Protkolle eingestellt werden muss, oder müßte das händisch Hinterlegt werden?
> Oder Baugruppen, die über ein HART-Protokoll funktionieren?
> ...


Für ein paar FUs kann man fertige Makros von WinMOD bekommen.
Die haben dann die Standardfunktionen implementiert (An, Aus, Rampe, Bremsen usw.). Spezielle Sachen muss man dann selber programmieren.
Mein Kollege hat gerade ein Projekt wo er Siwarex und Zählerkarten testen muss. Nach seiner Aussage funktioniert das gut. In Zusammenarbeit mit WinMOD hat er die richtigen GSD files und Makros bekommen.
Zu HART kann ich im Moment nichts sagen.
Aber da sollte man direkt bei WinMOD mal anfragen, was noch alles möglich ist und was nicht.


----------



## OOsimseoO (17 April 2010)

Hallo,

muss den Beitrag nochmal auskramen 
Hat den jemand direkt damit Erfahrung eine
Siwarex Wägezelle mit WinMOD zu simulieren?
Wir verwenden bei uns auch WinMOD, haben allerdings
noch keine verwendbare Methode entdeckt die 
Siwarex einzubinden.

Wäre um jede Hilfe froh 
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Jan (17 April 2010)

Hallo,

dies ist leider keine Antwort auf deine Frage, da ich WinMod nicht nutze (kenne).

Ich teste meine Programme mit der original SPS und dem original PLS (PC/OP/TP/MP/...).

Wozu braucht man ein extra Programm zum testen?


----------



## ron (18 April 2010)

@Simon, das wüste ich auch gerne, die Siwarex hat ja jeider nen asyncrones Protokoll, das Siemens Produkt (Simit) bekommt das auch nicht hin.

@Jan der Vorteil an einer Simulation ist das du mit einfachen Regelbausteinen dir deine Anlage zurechtbauen kannst oder z.B. auch mal nur ne Schnittstelle zu einer noch nicht vorhandenen Anlage Simulieren kannst.

Gruß

Ron


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 April 2010)

OOsimseoO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss den Beitrag nochmal auskramen
> Hat den jemand direkt damit Erfahrung eine
> ...



Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, du sprichst von Siwarex U oder CS
Siwarex kann über die EA-Schnittstelle oder über SFCs angesprochen werden.
Welchen weg nutzt du denn?

Wenn du die EA-Schnittstelle nutzt, kannst Du diese in WinMod nachbilden. Schau mal ins Handbuch von Siwarex.
Richtig interessant ist eigentlich nur der Gewichtswert. Wobei ich es nervig finde, immer auf WinMod einen Regeler zuschieben.

Einfacher ist es, du simulierst den Gewichtswert in der SPS.
Waageneinlauf auf = Gewichtswert zählt hoch
Waagenauslauf auf = Gewichtswert zählt runter


----------



## OOsimseoO (22 April 2010)

hallo, 
danke für die antworten. werde nächste woche mit
dem versuch der simulation anfangen und es direkt testen.

die simulation der siwarex in simit ist möglich. habe es
zwar noch nicht selbst ausprobiert, aber abeite mit leuten
von siemens zusammen die dies realisiert haben.

momentan soll bei uns untersucht werden, ob es für die
inbetriebnahme einer anlage unter verwendung der winmod
software zu zeitersparnissen kommt. diese werden von 
mewes&partner (WinMOD) angepriesen, und nach dem jetzigen
stand geht dies auch relativ schnell und hat den vorteil das man
nicht wie bei simit auf siemens automatisierungssysteme festgelegt
ist, sondern auch andere systeme simulieren kann.

ich werde evtl. ergebnisse zur simulation der siwarex weiter
posten. laut mewes&partner soll es wohl möglich sein, realisiert
haben sie es selbt allerdings noch nicht.. 

@AUDSUPERUSER
es wird eine siwarex fta verwendet

viele grüße
simon


----------



## marlob (22 April 2010)

Habe noch mal meinen Kollegen gefragt, wegen der Simulation der Siwarex mit Winmod. Er sagte er hätte von WinMod extra gsd-files zum einbinden bekommen. Im SPS-Programm musste er aber für die Simulation umprogrammieren. Er hat den Baustein zur Kommunikation mit der Siwarex deaktiviert und direkt mit Lade und Transferbefehle auf Winmod zugegriffen.
Ist nicht ganz so wie man das möchte, aber es funktioniert.
Vielleicht haben die bei WinMod ja mittlerweile eine andere Lösung


----------



## OOsimseoO (6 Mai 2010)

hallo,
wir sind leider immer noch nicht dazugekommen es
zu versuchen. Mit Mewes&Partner haben wir allerdings
telefoniert, und die haben wohl keine Lösung bislang dafür.
werd aufjedenfall schreiben wenn wirs geschafft haben 

ansonsten ist winmod eine wirklich tolle software! kann ich
nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Cliff (6 Mai 2013)

Da dieser Thread schon so ziemlich mein Thema trifft hänge ich mich hier einmal 'dran:

Wir haben (leider) das Problem eines komplexen Umbaus bei welchem unser Kunde dummerweise nicht die Maschine aus der Produktion nehmen kann (Oder zumindest nicht für den erforderlichen Zeitraum).
Hier bin ich nun wieder einmal auf das Thema 'Simulation' gestossen.

Ich habe mir gerade ein Angebot über WinMod schicken lassen (Knapp 10k€ incl Schulung für WinMod, PlcSim-Anbindung und 3d-View).

Wir müssen ca.10 SEW- Servos in verschiedenen Synchonlauf-/ Kurvenscheiben- Konstellationen zzgl. einer Hand voll Zylinder und Kleinkram simulieren.
Leider gibt es von WinMod keine Demo um einmal den Leistungsumfang der Software zu testen.
Dummerweise muss ich VOR dem Kauf der Software aber den Preis und die Dauer des Umbaus abgeben :-(
Geld gibt's erst mit dem Auftrag...

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung im Umgang mit WinMod (incl. 3d- Anbindung / VRML Export aus Inventor heraus)?
Wie aufwändig/ komplex ist die Erstellung eines Modells?
Wie genau trifft so ein Modell die Wirklichkeit?
Ich habe bisher nur ein wenig mit Trysim experimentiert. Dies ist aber deutlich zu einfach gestrickt ;-)
Kommt jemand evtl. aus dem Bereich HH und ich kann mir die Software evtl. einmal vor Ort anschauen? 

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Mai 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einem Ausflug nach Berlin (genauer Hennigsdorf) um dort direkt bei Mewes und Partner die Software anzusehen und die Aufgabenstellung zu diskutieren?


----------



## ducati (6 Mai 2013)

Cliff schrieb:


> Wie aufwändig/ komplex ist die Erstellung eines Modells?
> Wie genau trifft so ein Modell die Wirklichkeit?



Interessante Fragen... pauschal schwer zu beantworten...

Die Frage ist immer, was willst Du simulieren. Manche simulieren nur grundsätzliche Rückkopplungen (also z.B. wenn Motor an, dann Motorstrom = x A, oder wenn Ventil Auf, dann nach x Sekunden Enlage Auf=1 usw.) Sowas ist in überschaubarer Zeit realisiert.
Wenn Du aber komplexere Prozessrückkopplungen simulieren willst dann kann sowas riesen Ausmaße annehmen. Die Genauigkeit ist dann proportional zur in die Simulation investierten Zeit  Solch eine Prozesssimulation kannst Du auch nur schreiben, wenn Du die Physik hinter dem Prozess zu 100% verstanden hast. Und selbst wenn Du die physikalischen Zusammenhänge programmiert hast, stellt sich immer noch die Frage nach den Parametern (Zeitkonstanten Kennlinien etc.). Oft kann man die nur schätzen und dann wird's auch nur dementsprechend genau.

Grob geschätzt dauert das Schreiben der Simulation in etwas so lange, wie das Schreiben des Steuerungsprogramms. DAs kann man als grobe Richtline ansetzen.


----------



## bike (6 Mai 2013)

Cliff schrieb:


> Wie genau trifft so ein Modell die Wirklichkeit?




Kannst du Anlage in einem Algorithmus definieren?
Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass eine echte Simulation, die auch im RL überlebt, die gibt es noch? nicht.
Die kompletten Abläufe mit den Servos und so kannst du nicht so simulieren, dass du bei der IBN alles funktioniert.


bike


----------



## Cliff (6 Mai 2013)

Moin Rainer (& Ducati),

ich habe bereits Kontakt mit Mewes und Partner aufgenommen und die Aufgabenstellung mit denen abgesprochen (Zumindest telefonisch).
Vorher hatte ich eine bebilderte, provisorische Aufgabenbeschreibung hingeschickt.
Laut Aussage ist die Simulation in wenigen Tagen zusammen gebastelt.
Mir geht es hier im wesentlichen darum hier noch ein paar unabhängige Meinungen/ Erfahrungswerte einzufangen.
Mit den Infos zusammen ist dann wahrscheinlich ein Besuch bei M&P sinnvoll.

Gruss Cliff


----------



## IBFS (6 Mai 2013)

Cliff schrieb:


> Wir müssen ca.10 SEW- Servos in verschiedenen Synchonlauf-/ Kurvenscheiben- Konstellationen zzgl. einer Hand voll Zylinder und Kleinkram simulieren.



SEW hat eine sehr kompetente Support und Applikationstruppe. Mit denen würde ich zu allererst reden!


----------



## ducati (7 Mai 2013)

Cliff schrieb:


> Laut Aussage ist die Simulation in wenigen Tagen zusammen gebastelt.



Solche theoretischen Idealvorstellungen kannst Du getrost in die Tonne werfen...

Unter den Bedingungen, alles ist vorher geklärt und abgesprochen, Du bist schon fit in der Bedienung der Software, während der Simulation ändert sich nichts mehr z.B. an den E/As und der Simulationsumfang beschränkt sich auf einfache Dinge... dann vielleicht...

Aber die Hauptfrage bleibt, wie detailliert willst Du den Prozess nachbilden...

Gruß.


----------



## Cliff (7 Mai 2013)

@IFBS:
Das Programm der SEW's läuft bereits und soll nicht geändert werden. Es werden auch lediglich Standardfunktionen verwendet (MoviDrive-B DriveSync/ Erw. BusPosi). D.h. keine eigenen IPOS- Programme.

@All:
Es geht hier im Prinzip um die Simulation zweier Werkzeugwechsler. Bei der damaligen IB saß ich ca. 2-3 Wochen in der Werkstatt um alle möglichen Kombinationen auf Durchdringung zu testen. Zusätzlich hatte ich mir 'Werkzeug- Dummys' bauen lassen um die Echten nicht durch Kollision zu beschädigen (Sind stossempfindlich).
Durch ein neues Anforderungsprofil des Kunden muss ich die kompletten Schrittketten für diese Wechsel incl. der Bedienerführung neu designen.
Leider bekomme ich wie schon gesagt nicht die erforderliche Vor- Ort- IB- Zeit.
Bei den Antrieben reicht im Prinzip eine abstrakte Simulation sofern ich das SPS- Programm dafür nicht zu sehr vergewaltigen muss. Wichtig ist mir das Erkennen von mechanischen Durchdringungen in allen auftretenden Kombinationen der Werkzeugwechsel. Es würde evtl. auch eine 2d- Simulation ausreichen sofern die echten mechanischen Bezüge (Maße) berücksichtigt werden. Geschwindigkeiten und Beschleunigungen spielen eigentlich keine Rolle. Es gibt auch keine überschliffenen Bewegungen bei denen evtl. die echten Geschwindigkeiten eine Rolle spielen. D.h. eigentlich nur eine reine Ablaufsteuerung... 

Gruss Cliff


----------



## ducati (7 Mai 2013)

Cliff schrieb:


> Bei den Antrieben reicht im Prinzip eine abstrakte Simulation sofern ich das SPS- Programm dafür nicht zu sehr vergewaltigen muss.



das SPS-Programm sollte normalerweise für die Simulation unverändert bleiben.

Zu den Werkzeugmaschinen speziell kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich aus der Prozessautomatisierung komme.

Gruß


----------



## isilog (9 Mai 2013)

Bevor hier zu viel Werbung für Winmod von Mewes und Partner gemacht wird, es gibt auch Simit von Siemens das ungefähr den gleichen Aufgabenbereich abdeckt. Nur leider wird das Produkt von Siemens bisher zu wenig beworben!


----------



## marlob (11 Mai 2013)

isilog schrieb:


> Bevor hier zu viel Werbung für Winmod von Mewes und Partner gemacht wird, es gibt auch Simit von Siemens das ungefähr den gleichen Aufgabenbereich abdeckt. Nur leider wird das Produkt von Siemens bisher zu wenig beworben!



In Beitrag 3 sind Alternativen zu Winmod aufgeführt, U.a. auch Simit. Und als Werbung sehe ich hauptsächlich deine Beiträge. Meiner Meinung nach ist dein Beitrag ziemlich überflüssig hier. 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## bike (11 Mai 2013)

Cliff schrieb:


> @All:
> Es geht hier im Prinzip um die Simulation zweier Werkzeugwechsler. Bei der damaligen IB saß ich ca. 2-3 Wochen in der Werkstatt um alle möglichen Kombinationen auf Durchdringung zu testen. Zusätzlich hatte ich mir 'Werkzeug- Dummys' bauen lassen um die Echten nicht durch Kollision zu beschädigen (Sind stossempfindlich).
> Durch ein neues Anforderungsprofil des Kunden muss ich die kompletten Schrittketten für diese Wechsel incl. der Bedienerführung neu designen.


Also wir müssen unsere Werkzeugwechsler am lebenden Objekt testen.
Du kannst in keiner Simulation den zeitlichen Ablauf korrekt nachbauen.
Außer du hast viel Zeit und sehr viel Geld.
Wenn es nur um die Schritte des Wechlers geht, das ist relativ einfach zu testen.
Wir schreiben den Ablauf und testen in der PLCSIm,
Dann noch einen Baustein der die Sensorik und Aktoren im richtigen zeitlichen Ablauf simuliert.
Wenn beide Tests erfolgreich waren, dann geht ans Objekt.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Dann noch einen Baustein der die Sensorik und Aktoren im richtigen zeitlichen Ablauf simuliert.



Siemens hat vor einiger Zeit den CAD-Hersteller Unigraphics übernommen.
Mechanische Simulation ist damut ja schon seit längerem möglich.
Es ist wohl geplant, dass die CAD 3D-Modelle auch elektrische und dynamische Eigenschaften bekommen sollen.
Naja ich bin jetzt 48 ... schau mer mal ob ich das noch bis zum Ruhestand erlebe 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2013)

Mich persönlich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand PLCSim mit  PCS7 simulieren konnte.
Oder ob schon jemand ein SoftPLC z.B. von IBH, die 416er CPU, schon einmal dazugebracht hat, mit PCS7 zusammen zu spielen.

Bisher habe ich immer Hardware zu spielen gehabt, doch dadurch wird es auf dem Schreibtisch etwas eng. 


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand PLCSim mit  PCS7 simulieren konnte.
> Oder ob schon jemand ein SoftPLC z.B. von IBH, die 416er CPU, schon einmal dazugebracht hat, mit PCS7 zusammen zu spielen.
> ...



Über welche Wege "spricht" den PCS7 mit einer SPS?

Wenn über ISO-On-TCP möglich, dann sollte das mit 
IBH gehen und auch mit Accontrol:

http://www.ibhsoftec.com/S7-Simulation

http://www.deltalogic.de/shop/software/accontrol-s7-win32.html

Über RFC1006/ISO-On-TCP kommuniziert die Simulations-
SPS wie eine "richtige" SPS.


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.
Die Anbindung ist über TCP/IP bzw SA7online.
Das Problem ist nach meinen Versuchen, dass die SoftPLC vermutlich nicht alles nachbildet, was PCS7 mit der CPU so austauscht. 

Mit WinCC und Softplc kein Problem.
Das Step7 Programm von PCS7 Projekt läuft auch in der Simulation.
Mit dem Tool von Thomas funktioniert das Klasse.
Doch wenn beides, Visualisierung und Programm geladen und gestartet werden, dann findet keine Verbindung zwischen Visu und CPU statt.

Ich denke, da muss ich mir einmal den Netzwerkehr genauer anschauen, ob da etwas ist, das nicht so ganz passt.


bike


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Mich persönlich würde interessieren, ob schon jemand PLCSim mit  PCS7 simulieren konnte.
> ...
> Bisher habe ich immer Hardware zu spielen gehabt, doch dadurch wird es auf dem Schreibtisch etwas eng.


Man kann auch unter PCS7 PLCSIM benutzen. Evtl. musst Du aber den Kommunikationsweg umstellen (MPI) und die OS neu übersetzen.
Die neueren PLCSIM-Versionen sollten auch ISO können, aber bei den älteren gibt's da Probleme.
Nebenbei verhält sich PLCSIM im Detail aber manchmal anders als die reale SPS, von daher muss man schauen, was man testen möchte.
Nochmal nebenbei, in dem Thread hier geht's aber eigentlich um ne Prozesssimulation zur Verkürzung der Inbetriebnahmezeit. Das hat mit PLCSIM nichts zu tun, PLCSIM "simuliert" nur die SPS, aber das weisst Du ja sicherlich  

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Doch wenn beides, Visualisierung und Programm geladen und gestartet werden, dann findet keine Verbindung zwischen Visu und CPU statt.


Den Zugangspunkt in WinCC umstellen, das ist immer bissl knifflig. Variablenhaushalt -> Simatic S7 Protocol Suite -> TCP/IP -> Rechte Maus Systemparameter -> Unit


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Den Zugangspunkt in WinCC umstellen, das ist immer bissl knifflig. Variablenhaushalt -> Simatic S7 Protocol Suite -> TCP/IP -> Rechte Maus Systemparameter -> Unit



Ja, das ist mir eigentlich bekannt.
Ich habe einfach das Problem, dass mein WinCC und PLCSim funktioniert.
Aber nicht wenn ich das PCS7 Projekt komplett laden möchte.
Da funktioniert die PLC doch die Werte werden nicht angezeigt,

Kannst du ein Projekt erstellen, die Zugangswege ändern und dann deine Anlage komplett zu simulieren?
Also Min/Max Meldungen und Fehler und...?

Es geht mir nicht um PLCSim, sondern um die Möglichkeit mit Hilfe von Simulationswerkzeugen die IBN zu verkürzen.
Daher auch der Hinweis, dass ich es noch? nicht geschafft habe eine 416 SpoftPLC von IBN zu überreden, als vollwertige CPU zu agieren.


bike


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Projekt erstellen, die Zugangswege ändern und dann deine Anlage komplett zu simulieren?
> Also Min/Max Meldungen und Fehler und...?
> 
> Es geht mir nicht um PLCSim, sondern um die Möglichkeit mit Hilfe von Simulationswerkzeugen die IBN zu verkürzen.
> Daher auch der Hinweis, dass ich es noch? nicht geschafft habe eine 416 SpoftPLC von IBN zu überreden, als vollwertige CPU zu agieren.



Jo. 

Es gibt doch auch ein Getting Started von PCS7 welches PLCSIM benutzt. Wie sieht denn Dein Aufbau aus? Alles (ES, OS, PLCSIM) auf einem Rechner?

Generell funktioniert das alles genauso wie in Step7/CFC/WinCC. PCS7 ist ja eigentlich auch nichts anderes, nur mehr.

Zur Simulation: Wir verwenden die reale SPS und dann anstatt der ETs einen PC mit einer Simba-Profibuskarte und SIMIT. Dabei bleibt das SPS-Programm komplett unverändert und alle Profibusteilnehmer werden in SIMIT simuliert.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2013)

PCS7 erstes Kennenlernen ist mit PLCSIM umgesetzt.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68157314

Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 Mai 2013)

Accontrol und PCS7 gab es hier schon:

http://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-und-produktneuheiten/11857-accontrol-mit-pcs7.html

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/34995-soft-sps-gesucht-2.html


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2013)

Wenn ich eine reale CPU habe und das Umfeld nachbilde funktioniert das.
Doch nur Software geht nicht.
Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob ich alles auf einem Rechner habe oder auf verschiedenen oder in VMs.

Na muss mir doch mehr mit dem Mist beschäftigen, doch solange eine CPU daneben hast, ist schwer sich zu motivieren, die reine Softwarelösung anzugehen.

Dabei ist die Frage noch offen, ob schon einmal jemand ein IBH 416 CPU mit PCS7 betreibt.


bike


----------



## ducati (14 Mai 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Doch nur Software geht nicht.
> Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob ich alles auf einem Rechner habe oder auf verschiedenen oder in VMs.



Wenn alles auf einem Rechner (einer VM) dann geht das definitiv mit PLCSIM!

Wenn Du nen Client-Server System hast mit separater ES dann wird das schwierig, weil PLCSIM ja nicht auf dem OS-Server läuft. Ob NetToPlcsim mit PCS7 ordentlich läuft, hab ich noch nicht getestet. in einer solchen Testumgebung ist es immer sinnvoll, auch die reale SPS zu verwenden. 
Für kleinere Test, alles in der ES-VM mit PLCSIM geht super.

IBH 416 CPU kenn ich nicht.

Gruß.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Mai 2013)

Also bezüglich PCS7 und Plcsim habe ich im letzten Jahr ein paar Versuche gemacht.
Die Vorgabe war ein PCS7-System bestehend aus 10 AS, 2 redundanten Servern und mehreren Clients vorzuführen.
Die Prozesssimulation wurde dabei im SPS-Programm ausprogrammiert und über den Simulationsmodus der PCS7-Treiberbausteine realisiert.

Eine Simulation ist theoretisch mit Plcsim möglich, nur kann man dann nicht das Gesamtsystem mit den Servern/Clients vorführen, sondern die Simulation läuft nur auf der ES.
Des weiteren sollte man eigentlich nicht die OS-Runtime auf der ES starten weil das Projekt dadurch Schaden nehmen kann. Dafür gibt es aber die Funktion OS-Simulation, allerdings funktionieren dann einige Dinge in der Runtime nicht mehr (Bildsprünge z.B. zu Interlocks, Skalierung von Trendkurven etc.) weil der Rechnername in der OS-Simulation nicht zum Variablenhaushalt passt.

Also auf die Suche nach anderen Lösungen gemacht.
Die Prozessabbindung erfolgt bei PCS7 per Voreinstellung über reines Iso-Protokoll, was sich aber zur Not für den Test auf Iso-On-Tcp umstellen lässt.

Nettoplcsim scheidet aber trotzdem aus, weil ich das Problem mit den von der SPS initialisierten Telegrammen einfach nicht gelöst bekomme, und diese bei PCS7 auf jeden Fall verwendet werden.

Ich stand dann kurz mit Deltalogic in Kontakt. Accontrol kann in der aktuellen Version nur eine Instanz starten. Also müsste man theoretisch 10 PCs (oder entsprechende Anzahl VMs) aufstellen. Es ist aber wohl eine Version in Arbeit die wie Plcsim/Nettoplcsim auch mehrere Instanzen auf einem Rechner starten kann.
Zumindest habe ich vorab eine Testversion von Deltalogic erhalten, um zu prüfen ob es überhaupt mit PCS7 funktioniert.
Aber es werden (evtl. noch) nicht alle Funktionen von PCS7 von Accontrol unterstützt. Beim Laden der SPS gibt es eine Fehlermeldung, weil eigentlich die Lizenzen in der AS gespeichert werden, und da Antwortet die Accontrol nicht wie von Step7 erwartet.
Im laufenden Runtime-Betrieb gibt es dann auch noch die ein oder andere Fehlermeldung, hauptsächlich bezüglich der Alarmmeldungen. Variablenwerte werden aber problemlos abgefragt.

Da mir das alles zu unsicher war, haben wir es letztendlich doch so gemacht dass wir vorab vier 400er AS mit Netzteil, CPU und CP besorgt haben, und damit dann die Simulation in drei Abschnitten vorgeführt haben.
Der Kunde war trotzdem zufrieden. Nachteil war dass die CPUs ein halbes Jahr bevor sie letztendlich eingebaut werden gekauft werden mussten, aber die 10 Accontrol Lizenzen wären auch nicht umsonst gewesen.


----------



## bike (14 Mai 2013)

Danke Thomas, deine Erfahrungen decken sich mit meinen.
Lange dachte ich, es liegt an mir, weil ich einiges nicht richtig verstanden habe und daher Fehler mache.

Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe, gibt es initialisierte Telegramme die noch? nicht richtig nachgebildet bzw verstanden werden.
Da ich an der nächsten Anlage eine Hardware Netzüberwachung bekomme, werde ich versuchen die Telegramme herausfiltern und zu verstehen.

Da gibt es also noch ein Aufgabe aus der Rubrik "Jugend forscht" ;-)


bike


----------



## ducati (15 Mai 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Prozesssimulation wurde dabei im SPS-Programm ausprogrammiert .



Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht. Deckt sich auch mit den meinigen. 

Die Prozesssimulation im SPS-Programm zu realisieren ist auch ein Ansatzpunkt, den ich verfolge. Kann man nebenher zum SPS-Programm mitschreiben und direkt testen. Bei ner externen Simulation kann ich halt erst später testen, wenn Programm und Simulation fertig sind. Machen dann ja auch meist 2 unterschiedliche Leute. Aber hat auch Nachteile.

Gruß.


----------



## ich988 (20 Mai 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Des weiteren sollte man eigentlich nicht die OS-Runtime auf der ES starten weil das Projekt dadurch Schaden nehmen kann.



Wie das?
Würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich das in letzter Zeit immer öfter sehe.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Mai 2013)

ich988 schrieb:


> Wie das?
> Würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich das in letzter Zeit immer öfter sehe.



Da musst du Siemens fragen warum das so ist.
Man kann das Projekt aber wohl wieder reparieren wenn es versehentlich auf der ES gestartet wurde:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24285161

Bei den Siemens-Schulungen wird das OS-Projekt immer auf der ES gestartet. Geht schneller, und es lässt sich auch gleichzeitig der WinCC Explorer starten um beispielsweise Korrekturen in den Bildern vorzunehmen. Probleme treten wohl erst auf wenn man das Projekt dann wieder in eine echte OS laden will.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (20 Mai 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Nettoplcsim scheidet aber trotzdem aus, weil ich das Problem mit den von der SPS initialisierten Telegrammen einfach nicht gelöst bekomme, und diese bei PCS7 auf jeden Fall verwendet werden.



Was geht denn da genau noch nicht, un warum? Aufbau unklar??


----------



## ducati (21 Mai 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Da musst du Siemens fragen warum das so ist.
> Man kann das Projekt aber wohl wieder reparieren wenn es versehentlich auf der ES gestartet wurde:
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24285161
> 
> Bei den Siemens-Schulungen wird das OS-Projekt immer auf der ES gestartet. Geht schneller, und es lässt sich auch gleichzeitig der WinCC Explorer starten um beispielsweise Korrekturen in den Bildern vorzunehmen. Probleme treten wohl erst auf wenn man das Projekt dann wieder in eine echte OS laden will.



Wenn Du das OS-Projekt startest, dann werden auch die ganzen Archive angelegt und der SQL-Server konfiguriert etc. Der ganze kram liegt dann im Projektordner auf der ES, was dort nicht hingehört. 

Gruß.


----------



## ALgG (30 Mai 2013)

Mir schwirrt der Kopp(zweimal im Jahr im Forum lesen), was ist denn aus dem Problem vom Cliff geworden?

Komplexe Objekte mit einer unbekannten Software zu testen halte ich für sehr schwierig.

Selbst in Programmen die ich seit Jahren nutze habe ich noch nicht alles voll genutzt und stoße immer wieder auf Fehler oder andere unpässlichkeiten.
Hat man dann endlich 75% der Nutzung erreicht wird abgekündigt und es gibt was gaaaaaanz neues Tolles ....

Dort fehlen dann aber erstmal alle alten Optionen, da es doch für das neue Produkt geschrieben wurde.:shock:


----------



## Cliff (31 Mai 2013)

> was ist denn aus dem Problem vom Cliff geworden?



Ich bin noch hier ;-)

Wir haben versucht möglichst viele Infos bzgl. der Simulationssysteme zu sammlen und nun per 'Bauchgefühl' ein mit diversen Sicherheitsaufschlägen versehenes Angebot erstellt.
Sobald unser Kunde Interesse zeigt geht es dann an die Details der Simulation. Favorit derzeit: WinMod

Angeschaut (Soweit möglich) habe ich mir Trysim, WinMod und SimulationX

Blöderweise gibt es von der Software keine Demo. Im Umkehrschluss erhalten wir leider erst Geld für die Einarbeitung in die Simulation wenn unser Kunde den Auftrag erteilt :-(

Gruss Cliff


----------

